# BlueRyder Grow



## J-NUEZES (Mar 16, 2009)

hello, this is my first thread so bare with me. i started 8 BlueRyder seed on the 15th of feb. all 8 sprouted and i gave them 24/7 floro lights till the third week when they all showed sex. now i got 5 females and 3 male on 18 hour lights. i use roots organics soil along with readygro soilless medium. also i use the pureblend pro series and sweetleaf. i have grown other strains before, a couple at once...and that was dificult and time consuming. this should be a lot simpler. hope you guy enjoy.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey J-N healthy looking plants you got there  Not tried BlueRyder myself but have grown other autos i grew lowryder 2 and lowryder mint :hubba:

Goock in the rest of your grow buddy


----------



## pcduck (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like you got a nice garden going:aok:


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks fellas, you guys F-n rock!  Man! these plants are smelly. i got home from work today and i saw that my rooms door was open. nearly half my house stinky and i'm int he basement. temps average from 75-80 degrees w/ lights and 69 degrees w/o. who really knows info about djshort's blueberry...cause all i know is that all his plants are unique.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 21, 2009)

simply put....yummy! subscribed!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 22, 2009)

F***k! this is the 3rd time i had to write this. i just had some strawberry cough and i keep closing this page before i finish. what up fellas. i noticed that these plants have stopped stretching as much and really started to flower. they look like they are growing to a mini christmas tree. i have 2 females that are about 18" tall, 1 at 14", 1 at 10", and that smallest at 8". one of the tallest, the 14" and the 8" are all smelling fruity. I like 14" one the best cause of its structure, smell, and health. its not so sensitive. the males are at 19",12",and 10" and i like the structure of the 12" plant ans it looks the healthest also. but i'm going to collect the pollen on the 19" and the 12" plant wait a week or two later than pollenate my favorite females. does any one have a suggestion on determining males? i've heard to look for the lastest maturing male for potency... but i don't believe thats always true. both midsize male and the 14" female look alot alike and sofar i haven't noticed any hermes. i use pureblend pro grow and bloom, liquid karma, super thrive in small amounts once in a while, cal-mag cause i use reversed osmosis water, hydroguard for added beneficial bacteria. i also used hydroplex for extra phosphorus and my favorite ingredient sweet leaf all PHed at 6.5 any questions you guys might have i'll be happy to answer. BTW let me say it feels liberating to know that i'm not the only one with a passion like mine, i may be nowhere near the best nor the worst grower, but i know i'm a true connoisseur.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 22, 2009)

here are the newest


----------



## Smokewun (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey JN, looks great keep it up!!


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good J...nice job so far...


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 24, 2009)

grow,grow,grow


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello J-NUEZES 

Nice looking plants you have.

BlueRyder

This is Lowryder hybrid is very fruity thanks to its Blueberry mother - the strain itself has not been stabilized and so Auto-flowering is not guaranteed as with other lowryder strains. Unlike other lowryder strains we were surprised at how good the smoke was - hard hitting and satisfying with a blueberry aftertaste and aroma. 

Lets hope you get all Auto's 

This year im doing ..

Lowryder#2
Ak47
Hindu Kush
Diesel Ryder 
Great White Shark

(All Auto's, im going to be growing some of each for seeds, and the rest will be Sinsemilla)

Im not growing yet, so im going to be sitting watching yours :aok:

eace:


----------



## pop65 (Mar 26, 2009)

hey hippy according to hihbred blueryder is now fully auto flowering which i found to be true all mine auto-flowerd but i would sat they def arnt stable as u know off my grow three very different pheno"s in there lol pop65


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 27, 2009)

hey nice lookin plants, im doin my first auto grow, i chose white russian, im only doin one indoors n the rest outdoor, i know my chance of the indoor not bein a female but w.e.... if u got any advice lemme knowi got a thread in (diy) but yeaa ima keep watchin


----------



## danfinance2008 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice looking plants. autoflower are what i want to start as my first grow. i am having a hard time finding a feeding schedule.

could you post some on how you feed them, if you can i thanks you.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

nice work J-NUEZES there comming on nicely!
what lights are you using to flower them?


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 28, 2009)

danfinance2008 said:
			
		

> nice looking plants. autoflower are what i want to start as my first grow. i am having a hard time finding a feeding schedule.
> 
> could you post some on how you feed them, if you can i thanks you.



i'm using roots organics with readygro soilless mixture about 3 parts roots organics to 1 part readygro.readygro is a very fluffy soilless mix...mostly perlite. i have a 5 stage water purifier and i feed it 4ml-pureblend pro grow, 3ml-liquid karma, 3ml-hydroguard, 1/4ml-super thrive, and 5ml- cal-mg all per gallon ph at 6.5 . as they grew i uped  the nutes, substitute pureblend pro grow gor bloom and super thrive for sweet leaf(2ml per liter) you don't need to doing like me, just take into considerating what you can use comparing with other grows. i should of just prepared the soil and feed it nothing but 6.5ph water. but i didn't have time to prepare the soil and i don't know how to time lowryder plant this is my first.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice work J-NUEZES there comming on nicely!
> what lights are you using to flower them?



i have the females under a 250w super hps bulb in a cool tube, and the males under a (warm)125w compact floro


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 28, 2009)

i need your opinion guys, what male do you like better from the pics? male 1 is 20" tall and has a nice semi compact structure w/ some purple color on the pollen sacs and strong odor. male 2 is 23" tall, looks lankyer with a whole lot more balls!(pollen sacs) has a fant smell if any and seems to be maturing faster. i really like the 20" male and thats the one i'm going to use, or should i aslo keep the bigger one? what would you guys suggest?


----------



## Dankerz (Mar 28, 2009)

male 1 and 2 both look worthy..  pollinate with each pollen and grow them out and then see what cross is better...no way to say which to keep unless you grow out the offspring. enjoy


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea its very hard to tell which one to go for as your not sure what trates you want,
collect the pollen with a plastic bag over the males,
put it in a cam film canister,and paint in to with a little brush to buds on the bottom of the plants,
then mark the buds with tape, so you know whats what,
and store the pollen in the fridge,
wait to see results when you plant your new seeds then you can look and see which male was a better choice,and dump the pollen you dont want.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Mar 29, 2009)

I can store pollen for that long? I've already pollinated all 5 females, 4 of the lower branches. 2 w/ male 1 and 2 w/ male 2.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 30, 2009)

yep in the fridge in those black cam film canisters you can easly get 2years or so storage.
ok well dont forget to mark what pollen you used and where, or you wont know which is which!


----------



## Ber (Apr 1, 2009)

i would say the 1's will get better  he looks very healthy and strong


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 5, 2009)

whats going on fellas. first, i wanna say sorry for taking so long. i had my internet service cut off of a bit. well, these plants are thickening up. sofar my favorite is still plant#1, its going to grow into a tight bud same w/ #3 and#4. #2 and #5 are more sparse. they are really suckin up water and its funny to me, cause these auto plants seem to act like if they were clones. clones grow and mature very fast. i'm going to start giving it indonesia bat guano w/ liquid karma, sweet leaf, and cal-mag the rest of the way. i'll spray organa add if it needs some nitrogen. then i flush for 2weeks... how do you guys like to finish up your plants? do you have a special ingredient you like to use before the finish or a technique you use?


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice nice. lookin good. i still gots 55 or so days to go wit my russian.. but umm were do i get indonesia bat guano w/ liquid karma, sweet leaf, and cal-mag and how i use it?? ratio mix???


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 5, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> nice nice. lookin good. i still gots 55 or so days to go wit my russian.. but umm were do i get indonesia bat guano w/ liquid karma, sweet leaf, and cal-mag and how i use it?? ratio mix???



I use reverse osmosis water so I have to use cal-mag. I use 
5ml per gal. For  Liquid karma I use about 6ml per gal, sweet leaf - 2ml per liter and 1 - 2teaspoons or tablespoons... What ever it says on the back of the bag.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2009)

Lookin real nice J...nice buds


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful	plants.	Keep	it	up	man	.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah, looking real good...I'm very interested to see what the final results are on this strain....cause i'm about to start Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry..so would compare...


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 7, 2009)

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> yeah, looking real good...I'm very interested to see what the final results are on this strain....cause i'm about to start Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry..so would compare...


 
i wish that strain was available when i got these. i also got the auto white russian. i think i might start that next month, as soon as theirs a full moon. hope to see your ak x bl berry.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 9, 2009)

Jus finishing up buying all my supplies....I'm dying to start my beans....looking at a 4/20 sprout date!!!<< Isn't that ironic??:hubba: will start a GJ with a complete list of everthing bought with pics of all items laid out before and after set-up....i will be growing Auto Ak, Auto Ak x Hindu Kush, Auto AK x Auto Blueberry & LR2...prob gonna order some fem Whiite Dwarf's to add to the mix this week...total of 45 beans :holysheep: 



			
				J-NUEZES said:
			
		

> i wish that strain was available when i got these. i also got the auto white russian. i think i might start that next month, as soon as theirs a full moon. hope to see your ak x bl berry.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 10, 2009)

plant 1 is 16.5", plant 2 is 23", plant 3 is 21.5", plant 4 is 13", and plant 5 is 20" i recently put the light up an inch to have a wider light coverage and to cool the lightbulb better. they could have used a litte more nitrogen. i feed it 2 tablespoons of indonesian bat guano, 6ml of pureblend pro grow, 7ml of liquid karma, 2ml of sweet leaf, and 6ml of cal-mag all per gallon of reversed osmosis water always phed to 6.5 baby! i even took some closeup hope you can see some trimcombs.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 10, 2009)

plant 1 is 16.5", plant 2 is 23", plant 3 is 21.5", plant 4 is 13", and plant 5 is 20" i recently put the light up an inch to have a wider light coverage and to cool the lightbulb better. they could have used a litte more nitrogen. i feed it 2 tablespoons of indonesian bat guano, 6ml of pureblend pro grow, 7ml of liquid karma, 2ml of sweet leaf, and 6ml of cal-mag all per gallon of reversed osmosis water always phed to 6.5 baby! i even took some closeup hope you can see some trimcombs. do you guys think they could have used more nitrogen. what do you think?


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 10, 2009)

oops, here they go


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 12, 2009)

I just checks my babies and some of the fan leaves are starting to turn colors from the tips. Plant 1,2, and 4 have about 25% mature hairs. Plant 3 and 5 are still budding. They all have cloudy or (milky) trims


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 12, 2009)

any blue in the smell???


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 13, 2009)

Honestly... I cann't say they smell like blueberries but they are defenetly sweet except for plant #2 which is little skunky. Last year I grew ak48 and one of them smelled and taste like cherry cough syrup


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 16, 2009)

woooooooo lookin nice


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 16, 2009)

very nice :hubba: gotta love the Blueberry


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 18, 2009)

almost 2 weeks left! plants 1,2,and 4 are going to be solid. i shouldn't have a problem with them molding up cause humidity ranges from 15 to 30%. i noticed spots on the fan leaves, i think i over nute them but i'm not sure what it was with. i could be too much phosphorus or too much liquid karma. they are filling in nicely so i don't think i've done too much harm. oh, i said before that plant 2 was the only one that smelled skunky...i take that back. the smell has now converted to sweet!


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 18, 2009)

i just realized something... i made a mistake in the days that their in. *these last pics are at day 59*. i'm a retard.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 27, 2009)

it's been a while i posted pics and these are just about done. i'm going to cut them all down tomarrow except for the seeded branches of #1,#3, and #4. all smell sweet except #5 which smells very fruity... did i mention very? it reminds me of some strawberry cough i had not too long ago. i'll take pics just before i cut them. i should have started the cleanse 4 days sooner. i wanted them to turn purple.


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 28, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 28, 2009)

yea lookin good, my white russian just started not to long ago n it looks like its gonna be one big nugg! hope so, lol or just a real smal version of a reagular plant


----------



## pop65 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey jn looking good its took you a wk longer than me i cut my girls at 63 days but as i said in my message i had no choice but to cut i had flushed mine for ten days in hydro it is now been curing for a month it smells so sweet and smoke is good mix of head and bODY LOL POP65


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 29, 2009)

here are the final pics i have of this wonderful experience. i cann't believe my room reeked that bad. i was exicted trimming these down and any who entered my room began to gag... I couldn't believe it, i was so offended. the l smell reminded me of my favorite White Satin(Mandala),very sweet. plant #5 was very fruity, i never grew anything like it before. they were all cut with about 80% milky trichomes and 10% amber.


----------



## J-NUEZES (Apr 29, 2009)

i yeild about 1lbs wetweight with all. Plant #1= 3.8oz, Plant #2= 3.2oz, Plant #3= 3.3oz, Plant #4= 3.0oz, and Plant #5= 2.8oz. after trimming them i collected resin from my trimmers and smoked it. it was sweet, clear headed and very long lasting. as soon as i'm done drying and curing, i'll write a smoke report for all 5 different phenos.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 29, 2009)

nice work man,
looks real good,
cant wait for those smoke reports!


----------



## zipflip (Apr 30, 2009)

excellent harvest man.


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful bro!!!!


----------



## kebnekajse (Apr 30, 2009)

Good work! Enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## J-NUEZES (May 3, 2009)

the humidity in my drying box is between 32% to 40% with temps from 64 to 72 degrees with total darkness. you guys think i'll be ok, should i lower the humidity or should i keep the temps at 70 degrees? i left some leaf material on the plants so that when their done i'll pick only the resined leaf first then the bud. i hope the leaching process was enough. i preffer taste and smell better then potency, but if i can get both...


----------



## jnyce1320 (May 5, 2009)

good luck, waitin for that smoke report


----------



## danfinance2008 (Jun 21, 2009)

did you ever get a smoke report?


----------



## Locked (Jun 21, 2009)

Very nice job....


----------



## J-NUEZES (Jun 23, 2009)

what up fellow MP brothers and sisters. i finally have the time to give my report on BlueRyder!

This was defenetly a unique strain to grow. didn't ask for much nutrients, probably cause of the DJ SHORTS Blueberry in it. i dried them for 2 weeks and they have been curing for almost 3 months. I didn't flush the plants like i wanted,i should have let them gone for atleast 5 more days. that would have brought the thc up higher and made it burn better.

Plant#1-i really enjoyed this one. it starts with a head buzz that lasts, makes you zone out on your thoughts.than you feel it in the body, not numbing but just relaxing. smells and tastes abit like licorice. from 1-10 in potency i give it a 7.

Plant#2-this is a more of a head buzz plant little body effect. makes me wanna say this is the master kush pheno cause it smells skunky, but i really don't know.this plant and #1 was the strongest in potency, so i give it a 7.

Plant#3- this one has no particular smell or taste... just a bit skunky. makes you relax and if you smoke a little too much you'll wanna passout.i give it a 6

Plant#4- this one smell and tasted like licorice like #1 but less potent i give it a 6

Plant#5-this was my favorite!it smelled and tasted like strawberry cough, so this was defenetly the blueberry pheno. I was almost a clear headed high. also long lasting with no crash.my cousin is a dj and he says he had never scratched so gracefully. potency is at a 6, but thats what makes this pheno perfect for allday smokers.

i hope all you will join me again in my next adventure. i have just presoaked some auto-whiterussians today. i would like some advice from all of you. and i don't mind criticism, cause i love to learn in this never ending cycle.


----------

